# What lights can you run off batteries



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got me a 17 ft tracker aluminum boat. Want to set it iup for floundering.what is the best light set up that will run on three or four batteries.dont want to listen to genny all night but would like to be able to see good. Thanks I know there are some really experienced flounder guys here.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do a search on LEDs best lights with the least power draw


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LED's are the poop for using a battery. Make sure to use a warm white light,like what a regular house bulb would put out. The cool white/bluish white does not do good in stained/dirty water. I use 500 watt halogens and listen to a loud old Honda 2200,wish I could afford a new quiet Honda.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> LED's are the poop for using a battery. Make sure to use a warm white light,like what a regular house bulb would put out. The cool white/bluish white does not do good in stained/dirty water. I use 500 watt halogens and listen to a loud old Honda 2200,wish I could afford a new quiet Honda.


I have just finished mounting one 250 watt HPS light on my boat, it doesn't even raise the Honda generator off of idle !, and I also hooked it to a battery and 1,000 watt inverter and it also ran it, I just haven't tested how long the inverter will run it since I have a generator ? I use only two batteries, one cranking and the deep cycle for running everything else, including the trolling motor, spot light, extra LEDs for the sides of the boat , so I figure another 250 watt light wouldn't run to long on it ? It would be nice not to listen to the generator but then I'd have to overload my small boat with 3 or 4 batteries !!! Weight verses noise ???? but since the light doesn't pull near as much as the Halogen, it is much quieter.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I run three 18watt led lights on my rig. They are round bodies with white light, sealed and are heavy duty alum/stainless construction. Check them out at

http://www.ultimategiglights.com 

They are expensive but are some of the best and brightest led's on the market in my opinion.
This is my first year using them and so far they work great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I run 4x500w halo's w/ one of them quiet Honda's.....LED's would be the way to go but my setup is cheaper (except fer the genny but it was bought fer another purpose!)


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I personally wouldn't waste my time with 12 volt lights. 1battery weighs more that a Honda EU2000 and actually produces less decibels then a normal conversation between two. I'm running 4 150 watt HPS and the generator doesn't come off idle. I turn my stereo on and don't even hear the generator.I'm not trying to change your mind but only pointing out the same thingsiI wish I'd considered before wasting money.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I would not say it's necessarily a waste of money, nor is it a waste of time. That said, I am also pretty sure that the Honda and HPS is no heavier that the battery and it's assorted lights - and that the HPS will light up the night (and water) more. 

At the end of the day it is cost/benefit (yes, I am an accountant). Honda and HPS is going to be $1500 +/- after tax. It will produce the most light, and you will have a quiet inverter for other endeavors. What you have to do is see what the cost and benefits for the other options are. You can save several hundred with a cheaper inverter (and probably have a few more db, but the same light). You can save even more hundreds with a generator and more weight and more db, but the same light. Or for silence you can cry over the current price of LED's. I am sure plenty of flounder have been gigged with less light than HPS.

For me, I have 4 HPS in a box waiting to be installed, I will run over and buy a Honda when I get the chance. Current focus however is a fan (trolling with air power). But that is another world of compromises. I have had plenty of people tell my I am an idiot for not listening to their conventional wisdom on that subject.
---
fwiw for me, the inverter will also have other usage - so it is a little easier pill to swallow. I have an RV and also want to fish under the lights occasionally.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



jgc said:


> I would not say it's necessarily a waste of money, nor is it a waste of time. That said, I am also pretty sure that the Honda and HPS is no heavier that the battery and it's assorted lights - and that the HPS will light up the night (and water) more.
> 
> At the end of the day it is cost/benefit (yes, I am an accountant). Honda and HPS is going to be $1500 +/- after tax. It will produce the most light, and you will have a quiet inverter for other endeavors. What you have to do is see what the cost and benefits for the other options are. You can save several hundred with a cheaper inverter (and probably have a few more db, but the same light). You can save even more hundreds with a generator and more weight and more db, but the same light. Or for silence you can cry over the current price of LED's. I am sure plenty of flounder have been gigged with less light than HPS.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, why would you spend the money on an inverter generator if you're gonna run a fan setup? The db is going to be 80 or so with the fan alone.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I have had larger boats before, but wanted to start over for the first boat with my kids - so I have a 16'x52" Jon boat.

The normal fan boat here is 70" wide, with a 13hp motor with alternator above and behind the outboard. For the most part the motor is always at idle. That much weight high and behind my stern is probably too much for my 52" boat. By removing the electrical load off the fan, I am hoping to use a much lighter fan motor. I plan on moving the fan besides the outboard, sacrificing fan steering for balance and center of gravity. Likewise the honda inverer can be moved forwarrd to help balance the boat. Having a my lighting system independent of my motor is just an added bonus. Being able to power a 1000 watt par 64 light for night fishing is another bonus.

Or perhaps I have just been wanting an excuse to get that Honda for a few years and I happen to have 2 small horizontal shaft motors in the garage that I am not currently using.
----
If your question is why inverter over stand alone generator (as opposed to running a generator head rather than an alternator off the fan motor). Inverter is lighter and I plan on using is for night fishing lights and potentially my RV as well. The 2000i Honda is the gold standard in the RV community as well - and a lot of them run 2 tandom (ouch).


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



jgc said:


> I have had larger boats before, but wanted to start over for the first boat with my kids - so I have a 16'x52" Jon boat.
> 
> The normal fan boat here is 70" wide, with a 13hp motor with alternator above and behind the outboard. For the most part the motor is always at idle. That much weight high and behind my stern is probably too much for my 52" boat. By removing the electrical load off the fan, I am hoping to use a much lighter fan motor. I plan on moving the fan besides the outboard, sacrificing fan steering for balance and center of gravity. Likewise the honda inverer can be moved forwarrd to help balance the boat. Having a my lighting system independent of my motor is just an added bonus. Being able to power a 1000 watt par 64 light for night fishing is another bonus.
> 
> Or perhaps I have just been wanting an excuse to get that Honda for a few years and I happen to have 2 small horizontal shaft motors in the garage that I am not currently using.


Understandable! I've seen people use the alternators then use inverters powered by the alternators....


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

On another forum I read that a 500 watt alternator load would bog a 5hp engine (at idle, maybe 3hp output). Now a 12hp motor is closer to 7hp at idle, so 1000 watts off of it should not be a problem-still it seems an inefficient way to power a light.

I talked with the prop company today, they thought that I can spin the prop they suggested with a 3.5hp motor. I almost have to attempt that. One thing is certain: A 3.5hp motor is a LOT lighter than a 12hp one. I would be very skeptical of that, except for Airboy did it in the 50s. 

Irregardless, this is going to be a fun experiment.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

JGC
You might want to look around on this site also. A lot of Fanboat guys on here.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Go get you two or three starfires and one batt. rig up with pvc and go put some blood on the boat.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What are starfires


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

floorman1 said:


> What are starfires


They are 50 watt halogen bulbs mounted in a pirex tube. You can buy them at most walmarts and Academy. They also happen to fit in 1" schedule 40 PVC pipe. Slather silicone caulking on the label end of the light and slide in the pipe. You will need to cut the clamps off and reattach after inserting the light in the pipe also.
They work well for what they are. A group 27 deep cycle battery will run one at full brightness for about 6 hours,and goes down hill from there. 
I had 3 on my boat when I started gigging,I used compression couplings that were u-bolted to the sides of my boat.The compression couplings are nice,you can adjust as you want and you can easily remove the lights for trailering. There are time now when I'm out gigging and listening to the genny hammer away I wish I still was using them. But its hard to beat the massive light output of 4 500 watt halogen work lights.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> JGC
> You might want to look around on this site also. A lot of Fanboat guys on here.
> 
> http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forum.php


I hate when you link that site, I drooled for a few hours the other night. That cold blooded slab assassin boat is a dream boat for sure.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I hate when you link that site, I drooled for a few hours the other night. That cold blooded slab assassin boat is a dream boat for sure.


Yeah those guys go all out on some of their rigs Big Money


----------

